# Garbage Out



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

Did you see the elated face of the Alphabet Co-founder regarding the enthusiastic investor reaction to the Lyft IPO. Workers need to get it. Drivers need to get it. Evil has succeeded beyond dreams and it's them against us.
The more that is said about cruelty and unfairness to drivers, the more these ****s want to buy stock in this type of business.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I would have destroyed the stickers instead of throw them out, anyone can get ahold of them and use them for criminal things.


----------

